# bait for wild hogs



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

give me some recipes that seem to work. our club is full of them and i'm wanting to thin them out some


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The guys I know in Florida just use electric feeders and fill them with corn cracked or whole kernell.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah everyone I hear talking of hog baiting uses corn. And Oac is right the electric feeders are awesome.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Electric feeders then to draw in other critters first turkey, deer, raccoon, and whatever....which in return draw the hogs in.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

1st if you are using a trap, bait at the far back only, for a few days to a week refreshing daily or as needed---------do not set the trigger, wire the door up or out of the way. When the hogs get use to going in and out safely, they will fight to get in and to the food. When you do set the trigger set it at the front out of the way corner of the trap so the hogs that have rushed in to get at the bait will be way at the back and the last one in will touch the trigger when going for the bait at the front corner.<O</O
If you are not using a trap the spin feeder is the best to visit. If they are visiting it on a regular basis they know when it will be going off so get there before it spins. if you have several spin feeders set them at different intervals so you can intercept different groups at different times.<O</O
For bait i have had best success using soured corn. I start by saving a few room tempertature beers (un-opened). Take a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, add corn to about half full (it will swell up and pop the lid off if there is too much). While drinking a cold one, pop the top on the room temperature beer(s) then add them and some warm water---not boiling--just hot from the faucet until it covers the corn. Put cover on -- it does not have to be air tight until time for transporting. Warm water will need to be added daily to keep the corn just covered. The beer speeds up the fermenting process. Cover and leave in the sun for a few days. When it is bubbling it is ready to use. *DO NOT SPILL ON YOURSELF---TO TRANSPORT----MAKE SURE THE LID IS TIGHT. *It has an odor that will permeate your clothing and you do not want to smell this on you. I only use this solution until the pigs come and go the first time then change to regular corn. <O</O
Have heard of people diggin a hole and putting in the soured corn then filling back up. never tryed it myself.<O</O
Hope this helps. <O</O


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Ive been trapping hogs for a bit now. Nothing major just playing around, helping a cpl land owners with their "problem".

Ive tried soured corn, beer soaked corn, diesel soaked corn, dry corn, cracked corn, flaked corn, self feeders, elec spin feeders. With all that being said Ill tell you what I have found that works best for me. And I did say ME, cause stuff changes from location.

If you are wanting to hunt them with a rifle then set you up a deer feeder. Fill it full of corn and put it to work. Scatter you a bag of corn on the ground just to get the show on the road. Go to your local super market and pick up all the old ( bad ) fruit that they will give you. Throw it all out around the feeder. Set up a camera and give it a week or two and go look at the pics. The hogs will be comeing in on a patern. Set up and hunt ! BUT remember that a hog can smell way better than a deer !

If you want to really play with them. Take a 5 gallon bucket fill 2/3 with whole corn, a bag of sugar, a pack or two fruit flavor jello and cover with water. Let it set 2-4 days. take some post hole diggers and dig you a hole 2-3 ft deep and pour your mixture in there and watch them. Just make sure you do this where you DONT mind a giant hole because the will get every last drop of the corn lol.

Cracked and flaked corn works great just scattering it inside your traps. Because it takes them a bit to pick it all up. If you are tapping remember the BIGGER the trap the BETTER ! When I say that I am meaning the LONGER the better. Like TEX said dont set your trigger for a while. Put you a small pile ( dbl handfull ) right in front of the gate and sprinkle some all the back to the back and then put you nice size pile in the back. Some of the pigs will get used to running all the way to the back while the others will linger and eat what you have sprinkled in the middle. So now you have been baiting your trap with the door tied OPEN. Now go up there and resume baiting like you have been BUT put MORE corn in the middle and a nice pile on the back side of the trip wire ( trigger wire ). The pigs will come in and notice more corn in the middle and will stop and eat but one or two the greedy ones will run back to regular pile and set off the trigger. Bam gate closed ! And you have a trap FULL of hogs !!

I have 3 traps that are 5-8 ft wide and 30-40 ft long. I love these traps. I also have a mess of portable traps.

The IMPORTANT thing to remember that once they are trapped then they are even more dangerous !

If you have any specific questions please feel free to ask.

Luke


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the jello and corn thing.... Is that like making them dig their own grave?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I like the jello and corn thing.... Is that like making them dig their own grave?


Don I dont know what it is but they LOVE it !!! Dont let it sour, just a couple days for it to soak up the sugary jello !!!

If you wanna see them dig their own grave then take a tractor with a post hole digger on it and and dig a hole as DEEP as it will dig, pour a sack of corn then a box of the cheapest strawberry ( or any fruit ) jello and then corn then jelllo ect ect ect until the hole is about 1 foot from being full. Then fill the hole up with water !! Put you a trail cam on the hole so you can witness the event. It is absolutely insane !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I could Luke, but we only have hogs in two places that I know of and both are federal land, Cabeza Prieta NWR, and the Havasu NWR. Both are not subject to state control for hunting. My BIL knows one of the rangers at the Havasu NWR and he said that the rangers would deal with it on their own. The Cabeza is huntable but subject to daily change due to the Barry M. Goldwater bombing range, yeah really!! I have F-16's fly in the area everyday as Phoenix is home to Luke Air Force Base, where they train F-16 pilots and they make runs to BMG range for live fire exercises and the Cabeza borders the range, go figure !! Not to mention that digging a hole on a NWR would probably get me in more trouble than if i was to sneak into this country illegally. LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

talk to the rangers....they might help you atleast do it for documentary purposes


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Luke..Nice reading material. Sounds like you enjoy playing with them hogs. One of my friends in Florida catches them and then take the smaller ones deworms them and feeds them out. I have boiled and scraped a few.

Do you have any photos of your pigs digging up that jello soaked corn ?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I have some on a disk some place. Ill see if I can gt the wife to locate them. It was just a small hole, I think it was only about 18 inches deep. If she cant find them Ill do it again just to get the pics for you folks.

When you have hogs as bad as we do then you come up with new ways to keep it fun. Ive mentioned before of shooting them from long range. Can gt 2-3 before they run around and then settle back down. Then you shoot some more lol. Got a lil box canyon that we have fed out and then when we know they are in there we put a cpl guys at the entrance and a cpl up on the ridge. Its a slaughter house when it all works out right. Have used mobil pens, round pens, long rectangle pens. Used all types of feed. One kind will work great in one pasture but go down a few miles and it wont work for crap. If you ever have hogs ruin a hunting area then you forget about your deer and concentrate on hogs full force.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where abouts are you at in Texas Luke? Anywhere near the fire.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

great information Lucas....... thanks a whole lot friend. I'm hopeing to slow the reproduction of this minace before it gets way out of hand. One more question---- we have over 9000 acres of club land, would it be a smart thing to put up bait spots in different locations so i want over hunt them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree...those hogs are a pest and more lots more. They ruin fields, turkey hunting, deer hunting and well...you know. Shoot them up !


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

autumnrider said:


> great information Lucas....... thanks a whole lot friend. I'm hopeing to slow the reproduction of this minace before it gets way out of hand. One more question---- we have over 9000 acres of club land, would it be a smart thing to put up bait spots in different locations so i want over hunt them.


LMBO !!!! You CAN NOT over hunt them !!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

YD I am smack in the middle of the big fires ! They are on 2 sides of me !! Just waiting on evacution notice for my town, Already evacuted two towns by me. Im in Strawn Tx wich is an hour west of Ft Worth and an hour East of Abilene


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy Crap Luke, I'll say a little prayer for your safety and well being.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I will to, or should say I did also. I feel for you...fires somthing I really respect after going through one. At least with these you get to see them coming and have some time to react.

Be carefull !


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

THANKS GUYS !!! My lil family is sleeping, I cant sleep know these fires are just outside. It will be a long night and probally a longer day !! The prayers are much needed and greatly apreciated !!!
These Volunteer firefighters are HEROS !! No doubt about it.

AR sorry to highjack your thread with the fire issues ! BUT I will be more than glad to answer any and all questions you might have about the hogs. That is if I am able to. lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Luke, Woke up thinking about you guys !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please tell us it had to do with the fires !


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

YD you sir have one coming....lol.......Laid down about 6 and the boy woke up at 7. Drove around and the fires looked nice and calm. Over 500 fireman here fighting for us ! Went to town to get supplies that was being asked for by the volunteers. As I was leaving the Army and National Guard was pulling into town. The wind turned out of the south about 11am and picked up about 2 pm. The fire is headed the other direction. I am thankful the 3 towns on the south side was spared but it is now headed north to the folks that have already had to deal with this fire once. Something like 65,000 acres in these 2 fires and they have now merged :-( .

FOLKS PLEASE KEEP EVERYBODY IN YOUR PRAYERS AS THESE FIRE HAVE A 0% CONTAINMENT AS OF 5PM !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers Luke.

Just for the record I'll bet I have a few more than 1 coming. But who's counting ? LOL.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

THANK YOU SIR !!!!!

the jokes are all in good humor ;-)


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*lUCAS Hope everything goes good for you and your family---we were close to you a couple weeks ago . headed east on 40 to 287 to Alvord---Denton and on to Dallas and Princeston before heading Home to Mich---Your family will be in our prayers_____SB*


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks SB we are all safe now. The fire is headed back the other direction and today is as bad as Friday.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Well the fires went north, then they split and came back south and the other south east, then back north, then south then east and now south and south west !!! We have firefighters from as fas west as California and as far west at New York and north from Idaho !! Forestry service, Army, National Guard, paid fire fighters from differant areas. These guys have NO stop in them. Im headed to bed now. When it all calms down really well Ill go a bit more into detail !!

THANKS FOR THE THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS !!!!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Prayers always are heard by our savior!!!! Glad u and urs r fine........


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Autumn, You Cant Over hunt Hogs, The MS Dept of Wildlife and Parks will allow hunting of hogs at night also, But check with your Local Game Wardens and make sure about your area. Guys down here use soured Corn Mostly but there are commercially availble Hog Attractants too. Good Luck on the Hogs Man!!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks reid


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

So have you started the killing process ! Hope your haveing a good time with buddy !!


----------

